# I hate the way my husband talks to other people



## RachelLaura (Dec 15, 2009)

I CAN'T STAND IT. My husband attacks and accuses people so easily and I think it's so disrespectful. He's lucky he has good friends who stuck around who just know the way he is. He is on Paxil for anxiety and I am still hoping to have him go to counseling. 

I copied and pasted an example of an IM with his friend on FB (he left his page open and I just saw it). This type of thing happens often and when I try to talk to him about this behavior, he thinks he is doing NOTHING wrong. He is so quick to attack people if he thinks they aren't being a good friend and thinks his behavior is justified.

My husband had some iffy plans with this friend yesterday at the beach which didnt end up working out, and this guy, as far as I can see, is not a flake. Even if this friend were a flake, I dont think theres any reason for my husband to attack him like this- he's a friend. Please read the converstation and give me your thoughts........ (H is husband, F is friend)

H: **** u 
ur a ****head 

F: didn't get the call til later, sorry 

H: i called u 2 times 
we taked about meeting up 
why wouldnt u call me 

F:i know man 
next time 

H: nope 
no next time 
thats bs 
ur lucky i was able to change my plans 
cause i know u 
i know u dont keep ur word 
and u were gonna flake out 

F:why would I flake out? i was there 
wazsn't like i didn't go 

H: u flaked out, we had plans to meet up 
and i knew ud back out 
its who u are 
its what u do 
all the time


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, you can't change other people, places, or things. You are not responsible for his rude behavior. You can let him know that you are concerned that it will reflect on you since you are his wife and ask him to please try to be a little more thoughtful/considerate in regard to his communication with other people, but at the end of the day, he's going to do what he's going to do.


----------

